# need help picking a temp controller



## gotbags-10 (Aug 30, 2012)

So I'm trying to decide between 3 or 4 temp controllers. I'm looking at the bbq guru nano Q and the party Q. Also looking at the pitmaster IQ and one from Auber Instruments. http://www.auberins.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=14_27&products_id=191

They are all similar in price. My concern is my smoker when i first fire it up will continue to climb in temp after i hit 225 as all the metal warms up inside. So it overshoots. I'm wanting a controller that is smart enough to learn this or compensate in some way. I'm afraid that if i set a controller to 225 the blower will initially get it to that temp and then shut off. But in reality it needs to ramp down at about 190-200 to let it coast up to 225 without overshooting. I hope this makes sense! Thanks for any help guys and gals


----------



## daveomak (Aug 30, 2012)

gb, morning...   What smoker you using and what is your fuel ??? Dave


----------



## edsbbq (Aug 30, 2012)

i use bbq guru digique controller for my large lump burner and it does cut the air off before reaching set temp, works really well, good luck, ed


----------



## gotbags-10 (Aug 30, 2012)

its a homebuilt smoker burning charcoal. Basically a backwoods clone.


----------



## cybergoon (Sep 12, 2012)

gotbags-10 said:


> So I'm trying to decide between 3 or 4 temp controllers. I'm looking at the bbq guru nano Q and the party Q. Also looking at the pitmaster IQ and one from Auber Instruments. http://www.auberins.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=14_27&products_id=191
> 
> They are all similar in price. My concern is my smoker when i first fire it up will continue to climb in temp after i hit 225 as all the metal warms up inside. So it overshoots. I'm wanting a controller that is smart enough to learn this or compensate in some way. I'm afraid that if i set a controller to 225 the blower will initially get it to that temp and then shut off. But in reality it needs to ramp down at about 190-200 to let it coast up to 225 without overshooting. I hope this makes sense! Thanks for any help guys and gals


I just purchased the CyberQ WiFi temp controller. When you first fire it up, the blower will run 100%, then it gradually backs down as it approaches the set temp. From everything I have read, it normally doesn't overshoot by more than 5-6 degrees, if that much. It overshot on me on my first smoke with it, but it was because I didn't have the temp probe plugged all the way in, so it thought the temp was still around 100*. Once I got the temps under control, it performed flawlessly. I will be using it again this weekend at my mother-in-law's house to smoke some ribs and a pork shoulder.

Good luck to you!


----------

